# Help ID Dad's Stingray



## ADReese (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi, Ive been a cabe member for several years but Im into the balloon tank bikes. Last weekend I received these pics of my father with his bike as a child. The pics were dated 1966 on the back. Could any stingray experts possibly narrow down what the bike was? '66 deluxe possibly? 
 Im considering looking for one to surprise him for retirement. 
Thanks in advance! 
Andrew


----------



## stoney (Oct 2, 2018)

Looking at the seat and no reverse screening on the chainguard, it does look to be a '66.


----------



## ADReese (Oct 2, 2018)

Anyone have a rough estimate of what I should pay for one of these in 7+ condition?


----------



## stoney (Oct 2, 2018)

You probably could not have picked a worse time to try and buy one. STINGRAYS ARE HOT RIGHT NOW. If 1966 is what you are after you get a little break. A little research on Ebay would help you. I would say in the condition you are after  $700-$800 but you might find that easier said than done.. You just want to make sure the parts on it are the right parts. Hope you find what you want.


----------



## ADReese (Oct 3, 2018)

Sounds good, thank you for all of the great advice.


----------

